# Sob Stories



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

I have to drive 4 and a half hours just to see snow. We don't have a local hill.
You're not that bad off.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> My local ski hill is an hour and thirty minutes away and has a vertical drop of wait for it… 292 ft . Here is a video of the chairlift ride.Virtual Chair Lift Ride at Mission Ridge Winter Park They say they have 3 blacks but they're all green with maybe one blue. Only one slow ass chair as well. For a shithole the park isn't terrible though, they did good with what they had in that area which isn't very much but I'm not really into park. Anyone have it worse off than me?


:laugh::laugh:
I thought for sure this was gonna be another "buy my lift ticket" thread like that ride 4 nuk one. Bro, that hill sucks. Mine suck, compared to mountains, but at least there's like 5-6 spots within an hour from here.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Takes me 11 hours to get to Wolf Creek.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Be thankful you have that big of a hill in sask LOL


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Jollybored said:


> I have to drive 4 and a half hours just to see snow. We don't have a local hill.
> You're not that bad off.


Where do you live? In the middle of the desert?


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

C'mon bro... it was good enough for McMorris to catch some stoke!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

My local hill has 300 feet of drop with 5 chairs.

However, I live 8 miles from it. My goal is to go everyday it's open this year minus Christmas and New Years Eve (which will be my 40th b-day and I'll be too drunk to board). Probably won't happen, but I always need a goal.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Westbaden


we need to catch up and ride sometime this winter. Two 40 year olds that have as many common hobbies as we do have to get along pretty well? Don't they.. LOL

My local hills are all similar to West badens except I live 2 hours from 3 of them.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

There's 4 hills locally. The two best, (...and I use that term in the loosest possible manner. ) Are also the furthest at about an hour/ hour n a half. 300-350 vert. 5-8 lifts. None with a run longer than 0.3 mi. 

There is Mt. Brighton which is only 20 min. from me but is soooo small n miserable I won't ride there. It boasts 2-3 40-50 year old or more antique chairlifts and several rope tows. Lousy fascilities. The Longest run there is only 0.2 mi. Although, if u r into park, which I'm not, Vail supposedly dumped a ton of money into that aspect of the resort. So the park rats may be cheering Mt. B this year. 

Aside from those, its a 4-5 hour drive to get to a resort with only 500 ft of vert, and a couple of mile long runs. Could be worse tho. I could live where KansasNoob does! Lol! (...dude! 11 hours? That sucks!) :dunno:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

destroy said:


> C'mon bro... it was good enough for McMorris to catch some stoke!


Ha says the dude from Langley


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> I thought for sure this was gonna be another "buy my lift ticket" thread like that ride 4 nuk one. Bro, that hill sucks. Mine suck, compared to mountains, but at least there's like 5-6 spots within an hour from here.


Well I wouldn't turn down a free lift ticket :laugh:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> My local ski hill is an hour and thirty minutes away and has a vertical drop of wait for it… 292 ft . Here is a video of the chairlift ride.Virtual Chair Lift Ride at Mission Ridge Winter Park They say they have 3 blacks but they're all green with maybe one blue. Only one slow ass chair as well. For a shithole the park isn't terrible though, they did good with what they had in that area which isn't very much but I'm not really into park. Anyone have it worse off than me?


Learn to jib! 

Or head to somewhere with REAL elevation....Asessippi, MB! 500ft!! :laugh::laugh: Thats what I did....or move to the mountains...also what I did.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Banjo said:


> Learn to jib!
> 
> Or head to somewhere with REAL elevation....Asessippi, MB! 500ft!! :laugh::laugh: Thats what I did....or move to the mountains...also what I did.


Yeah when I get my degree I'd like to head to Calgary or even somewhere in the states for a while


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Aside from those, its a 4-5 hour drive to get to a resort with only 500 ft of vert, and a couple of mile long runs. Could be worse tho. I could live where KansasNoob does! Lol! (...dude! 11 hours? That sucks!) :dunno:


It only takes 8 to get to Denver. But I don't have a place to crash there, and I don't like crowds. At Wolf all the crowds stay away from the Alberta side. They used to stay away from Treasure for the most part, but the new lift is shiny so they'll prolly want to go stand by it, lol. Drive to Durango should be about 12 hours, but I'll be there a week. :thumbsup:

There actually is a little hill in Missouri, but it's hardly open and I've heard it sucks. Might check it out sometime though.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Yeah when I get my degree I'd like to head to Calgary or even somewhere in the states for a while


What degree? U of S or U of R? (im assuming R if you are 1.5hrs from Ft Quappelle)


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

6 months of the year i'm a good 7 hr drive to see snow (more like slush) and its packed full of tourists and posers. $110 a day for lift tickets!! the joys of living in australia...

as for the other 6 months, not so much of a sob story  2 mins standing on the road with my thumb out and im up at the first chairlift within the next 10 mins.. its hard living in BC too


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm like 175 yards from the lift, fuckin long ass walk in knee deep snow that I don't usually have to deal with because of heated sidewalks. Only like 3800' vertical and 5700 acres of terrain here. Fucking blows.

Anyone want to come share in my pain? Fuck this place!


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Banjo said:


> What degree? U of S or U of R? (im assuming R if you are 1.5hrs from Ft Quappelle)


U of r next year then transferring to u of s Regina campus for their rn program.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> I'm like 175 yards from the lift, fuckin long ass walk in knee deep snow that I don't usually have to deal with because of heated sidewalks. Only like 3800' vertical and 5700 acres of terrain here. Fucking blows.
> 
> Anyone want to come share in my pain? Fuck this place!


You bastard! Heated sidewalks to the base of 3800'? I will trade you lives for a winter.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Argo said:


> I'm like 175 yards from the lift, fuckin long ass walk in knee deep snow that I don't usually have to deal with because of heated sidewalks. Only like 3800' vertical and 5700 acres of terrain here. Fucking blows.
> 
> Anyone want to come share in my pain? Fuck this place!


That does seriously suck. How do you cope with such a shit situation?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Argo said:


> I'm like 175 yards from the lift, fuckin long ass walk in knee deep snow that I don't usually have to deal with because of heated sidewalks. Only like 3800' vertical and 5700 acres of terrain here. Fucking blows.
> 
> Anyone want to come share in my pain? Fuck this place!


You'll feel better once you move to whistler. More vertical and more terrain and free health care to boot.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Where do you live? In the middle of the desert?


On the other side of the world!


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Lamps said:


> You'll feel better once you move to whistler. More vertical and more terrain and free health care to boot.


and all the gapers you could imagine to crowd your runs!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> and all the gapers you could imagine to crowd your runs!


None of those in vail I'm sure...


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Pfft. You think you had it bad?! I had _no _local hill. None. The only times I got to board at home was twice when there was a few centimetres of snow and I got to hit one small kicker we built over and over and over... next best option is an artificial slope of all of 180m long, made of Dendix which I hated and only went once.

Nearest actual mountain? A few hours flight away.

But then I have moved to BC and now I have a 30 second walk to > 1500m (>5100ft) of vertical and > 8000acres of terrain. :yahoo:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Yep, life blows......

Rossland/Nelson Wins the Ski Town Throwdown | POWDER Magazine


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Argo said:


> I'm like 175 yards from the lift, fuckin long ass walk in knee deep snow that I don't usually have to deal with because of heated sidewalks. Only like 3800' vertical and 5700 acres of terrain here. Fucking blows.
> 
> Anyone want to come share in my pain? Fuck this place!


Me and 4 of my closest friends would love to "share your pain"!!! 
Seriously though I'll definitely let you know if I'm ever in Vail. That is if you can bring yourself to ride with some well mannered (usually) Kansas folk.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

whatever man. I started riding riding at a hill (Wilmot in WI)that had a 230 foot drop. do something about it or deal with it.


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, the hill I first learned at, Ski Ward, is a whopping 220 vertical feet and 45 acres, but it's only 20 minutes from my house. What I consider my "home hill" now, Wachusett (season pass), is an exhausting 30 minutes from my house but does offer 1000 vertical feet and 110 acres.

Of course, there are those who have it tougher, like where I grew up in RI, home to exactly one ski area, Yawgoo Valley, with all of 136 vertical feet and 36 acres of terrain. At least people there have a good excuse for not being better riders, for example, this band of marginally competent sideways sliders: :cheeky4:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Gees I feel so sorry for all of you guys. It must be hard being SO FUCKING CLOSE TO THE SNOW!!!! :icon_scratch:

The attached picture shows where I've lived for the last 7 years. There is no snow here, none. In fact it's so fucking hot the freezer struggles to make ice sometimes. We're talking an average summer temperature of 43 degrees Celcius. 

We have a sweet dam/lake that's good for wake boarding, however it's full of both fresh water crocodiles and blue green algae. I'm fine with the crocs, the algae stinks. 

About 600 kms to the North is the nearest section of coastline but you can't swim there because that motherfucker is chock a block full of salt water crocodiles, those ones I'm very not fine with. The other closest portion of the coast is a mere 1,000kms away to the east. But you don't swim there either it's full of box jellyfish and those bastards will kill you just as easily as the big ass crocs up north. 

Now I did take an old snowboard out to the Simpson desert when we were on a trip to Birdsville Races and had a go at hoofing it down a famous sand dune called big red. However, as I was getting out of the car I stepped about 20cm from a giant Eastern Brown snake and had to use the board to machete the fuck out of it. I still had a go down the hill but it just wasn't the same with snake guts essentially cooked to the topsheet. 

To get to the snow I have to get on a plane. Not a little one, a big one because it's so fucking far away. The snow in Australia is garbage and I don't even bother going so the nearest for us tends to be New Zealand (which is unfortunately full of New Zealanders) or Japan (which is unfortunately full of New Zealanders AND plenty of those asshole Australians too).

So to get from our little mining town in the middle of bum fuck nowhere to the snow can take up to two days in transit. 

In summary, cry me a motherfucking river you bastards! :blowup:

N.B: 1) I'm just entirely jealous and; 2) only kidding NZ

/end rant


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

mhaas said:


> whatever man. I started riding riding at a hill (Wilmot in WI)that had a 230 foot drop. do something about it or deal with it.


 
Such confrontation 


Very anger 
Wow 

Much feels 

Disappoint


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Hardasacatshead.... you win. Your life sucks.... for snow sports


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Well the upside is that I always get to go see somewhere new and exciting as well as getting to the snow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Argo said:


> Hardasacatshead.... you win. Your life sucks.... for snow sports


Yup. He can surf though


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Yup. He can surf though


In the middle of the outback?! Unlikely...


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

atr3yu said:


> Yep, life blows......
> 
> Rossland/Nelson Wins the Ski Town Throwdown | POWDER Magazine


oh hell yeah!! no place better


----------



## SmartBase (Dec 6, 2012)

Nearest snow (if you can call it that) is about an 18 hour drive away. I could whine about it but I'm moving somewhere I can snowboard eleven months of the year.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> In the middle of the outback?! Unlikely...


He's about as far from the ocean as I am from my "local" hill


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

SmartBase said:


> Nearest snow (if you can call it that) is about an 18 hour drive away. I could whine about it but I'm moving somewhere I can snowboard eleven months of the year.


Where will that be????


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> He's about as far from the ocean as I am from my "local" hill


If you call a 10 hour journey local, most people "can surf though" 



SmartBase said:


> Nearest snow (if you can call it that) is about an 18 hour drive away. I could whine about it but I'm moving somewhere I can snowboard eleven months of the year.


Sweet! Where?!


----------



## SmartBase (Dec 6, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Where will that be????


Northern Italy  Get to do summer riding in Stelvio Pass.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

No complaints here. I live in Colorado and I'm working within an hour of Castle Ski resort in Alberta. Pretty close to some sick resorts I plan on checking out! 

Just sucks that I have to work this winter. 
I can only ride weekends and wind days now...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

SmartBase said:


> Northern Italy  Get to do summer riding in Stelvio Pass.


That's awesome man. Take pictures for us so we can relate!


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> If you call a 10 hour journey local, most people "can surf though"


Doesn't look 10 hours away on that map. Where do you get 10 hours?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Doesn't look 10 hours away on that map. Where do you get 10 hours?


i dont think u understand just how big of a place australia is...


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Doesn't look 10 hours away on that map. Where do you get 10 hours?


I would take the word of the person who actually lives there rather then what google says. First hand bro


----------



## SmartBase (Dec 6, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> That's awesome man. Take pictures for us so we can relate!


Yeah for sure! Much more interesting than boring Australian snow.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Doesn't look 10 hours away on that map. Where do you get 10 hours?


Well, for one he said how far away it is. Two, I checked google maps. Three, distance is relative to the map - what scale are you using? Four, Oz is fucking HUGE. Not taking the piss, maybe you don't realise just how big it is.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

P.S. You in Mt Isa hardasacatshead?


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

SmartBase said:


> Yeah for sure! Much more interesting than boring Australian snow.


Nice move man, fair play. Plus Italy is awesome.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> P.S. You in Mt Isa hardasacatshead?


Was mate. Left in December last and have been travelling around since.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I never get to go surfing anymore, its too far.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

One time at the hill......I ran out of IPA's to drink.......had to drink PBR the rest of the day..........brutal.......


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Went surfing for the first time in Hawaii last year and it was super fun, a lot different than snowboarding which I wasn't expecting. Takes a lot more upper body manipulation to steer


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

The closest hill to me (Horseshoe Valley) has a vert of 308ft with 8 chairlifts (one quad) and has 23 marked runs.

If I take a drive to Collingwood's Blue Mountain which is about an hour or hour and a half away, it has a vert of 740 or so ft.

If I go 30 mins straight North of me to Mt. St. Loius Moonstone it has a 550ft vert lol.

They are all laughable but not bad for Ontario I suppose...


----------



## modusoperandi (Sep 26, 2013)

This is the turd I learned to ride on. Yes, it is as flat as it looks, and comes complete with snow guns right in the middle of the run. Watch out for that 'Double Trouble' chute!


----------



## rb23 (Oct 1, 2013)

How far away are you from Wapiti or Table Mountain are you? They are a little bigger. I live 20 minutes from Wapiti and I must say that it is better then nothing.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

modusoperandi said:


> This is the turd I learned to ride on. Yes, it is as flat as it looks, and comes complete with snow guns right in the middle of the run. Watch out for that 'Double Trouble' chute!


Damn dude. That is harsh. Something is better then nothing I guess.


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll Play...



KansasNoob said:


> There actually is a little hill in Missouri, but it's hardly open and I've heard it sucks. Might check it out sometime though.


I live in St. Louis, MO. The "hill" you speak of is Hidden Valley. I started riding there in 1985-86 (yup, I'm 40 too) the 1st year they allowed snowboarding. It gave me enough of an itch to move to Colorado for 3 seasons after HS. I regret moving back. They did an expansion last season and it's actually not too bad. They build a couple of decent parks. I can be there in ~30min from downtown STL.









The board I learned on is the Burton 150 Elite being absolutely rocked by herzogone. I'll assume you removed the metal fin 


herzogone said:


>


I'm fortunate enough to travel quite a bit for work and bring my gear w/ me during the season. Hopefully be riding Mt. Baker a month from now if they get through this warm snap. Also have a friend w/ a house in Dillon, CO and get out there 3-4 times a season. My local hill is good enough to keep me sharp for bigger "hills".


----------



## killjoy62996 (Nov 15, 2012)

This is two hours from where I live:










Perfect North.


This is close to 3 hours, in Ohio. It's also better, it has a pretty sweet terrain park area. The picture of the terrain park does not show all of it:



















Kinda sucks because they are both far away for me, as a 17 year old who's parents are pretty strict on how far he drives. I'm not sure how this winter is going to go as far as my privileges go. Hoping for the best, not a sob story.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to share my 1,500ft of vert with about 7 million New Yorkers fighting for space. Lift lines on the weekends are awesome!


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> I have to share my 1,500ft of vert with about 7 million New Yorkers fighting for space. Lift lines on the weekends are awesome!


Head to the Adirondacks and that won't be nearly as bad 

Seriously. Check out Gore.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Bparmz said:


> Head to the Adirondacks and that won't be nearly as bad
> 
> Seriously. Check out Gore.


I normally just take bus trips to VT now so I don't have to deal with as much of a shit show.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> My local ski hill is an hour and thirty minutes away and has a vertical drop of wait for it… 292 ft .


You're in the asshole of the world, captain!

(sorry for the bad Apocalypse Now reference, but it's so fitting). Go either east or west and you'll find better terrain. Even blue mountains little 700 ft vert isn't horrible.


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn you Unkept Porpoise! Every time I see your avatar I think of this...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> You're in the asshole of the world, captain!
> 
> (sorry for the bad Apocalypse Now reference, but it's so fitting). Go either east or west and you'll find better terrain. *Even blue mountains little 700 ft vert isn't horrible.*


You know I'm gonna refer back to that line in future threads!

Can't dis Ontar-ible any more.:laugh:

Mind you, I just signed up for three week-long trips with my club to ride some real mountains...:thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> You're in the asshole of the world, captain!
> 
> .... Even blue mountains little 700 ft vert isn't horrible.


....So with my hour n ten min. drive for 300 vert., must mean I live in the "_Tain't_" of the world? Lol!!! 

Blue Mt? Ontario? I've been told it's about the same drive as Boyne in MI. I have a FAST card with my CDL-A so I shouldn't even need a passport. With a whopping 175 extra ft. of vert. over Boyne, think it's worth the trip? Just curious.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> ....So with my hour n ten min. drive for 300 vert., must mean I live in the "_Tain't_" of the world? Lol!!!
> 
> Blue Mt? Ontario? I've been told it's about the same drive as Boyne in MI. I have a FAST card with my CDL-A so I shouldn't even need a passport. With a whopping 175 extra ft. of vert. over Boyne, think it's worth the trip? Just curious.


I don't know Boyne, but I'd recommend trying Blue. The north side has some decent steeps (icy though! Sharpen your edges.)Just don't go on a Saturday. Lines are stupid!
If you go on a Sunday, I could try to meet up with you and ride. I'd even drag you into the terrain park so we can laugh at each other falling off rails!:thumbsup:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

rb23 said:


> How far away are you from Wapiti or Table Mountain are you? They are a little bigger. I live 20 minutes from Wapiti and I must say that it is better then nothing.


I'm in Moose Jaw so pretty much the dead center of the prairies, farthest away from both mountain ranges .


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

They call it Mission Ditch for a reason. Shit back when I was learning to ride there they didn't even have a chair - consider yourself lucky!

Does anyone remember Ochapowace?


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> ....So with my hour n ten min. drive for 300 vert., must mean I live in the "_Tain't_" of the world? Lol!!!
> 
> Blue Mt? Ontario? I've been told it's about the same drive as Boyne in MI. I have a FAST card with my CDL-A so I shouldn't even need a passport. With a whopping 175 extra ft. of vert. over Boyne, think it's worth the trip? Just curious.


Blue has a couple new runs this year and the orchards are pretty much gone but I'd say worth the trip! If you get here on a cold day no one will be on the hill. Last time I went was -35 with windchill and only 10 of us stuck it through lol


----------



## herzogone (Oct 19, 2010)

slowandlow said:


> The board I learned on is the Burton 150 Elite being absolutely rocked by herzogone. I'll assume you removed the metal fin


:laugh: While I'm totally flattered, I need to clarify. That is Dylan Gamache of the Yawgoons crew riding the Burton Elite. I am from RI originally, but I don't actually know them at all (and I'm terrible compared to them); I was just posting it sarcastically to show that hill size doesn't really matter. Much of their riding is at Yawgoo Valley which is 240 feet of vertical (I think I misquoted it before). Of course, they do have the benefit of being only a few hours from most of the major New England resorts as well...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> You know I'm gonna refer back to that line in future threads!
> 
> Can't dis Ontar-ible any more.:laugh:
> 
> Mind you, I just signed up for three week-long trips with my club to ride some real mountains...:thumbsup:


It's still Ontarible to me!!! What resorts you going to?



chomps1211 said:


> Blue Mt? Ontario? I've been told it's about the same drive as Boyne in MI. I have a FAST card with my CDL-A so I shouldn't even need a passport. With a whopping 175 extra ft. of vert. over Boyne, think it's worth the trip? Just curious.


Haven't been to any MI hills, but Blue isn't bad. They have lots of lift capacity and they're pretty much all high speeds, so what you lack in vert you make up for in number of runs. Not sure if I'd make a trip of it though, not much to do in Collingwood other than the ski hill.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

I live in Washington and it definitely doesn't suck here. 2 hour drive to Stevens and Crystal, less than an hour to Alpental, and about 3 hours to Baker.

But the fact that I haven't been able to make it through an entire season without fucking myself up sucks gorilla nuts! I've been injured to the point of not being able to ride early to mid season every year since 2008. REALLY hoping to make it all the way through this year!


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

poutanen said:


> It's still Ontarible to me!!! What resorts you going to?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't been to any MI hills, but Blue isn't bad. They have lots of lift capacity and they're pretty much all high speeds, so what you lack in vert you make up for in number of runs. Not sure if I'd make a trip of it though, not much to do in Collingwood other than the ski hill.


It's become quite the party town, and with the new xpac there more runs and there is a bunch more to do. I havent checked it out myself yet though.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

poutanen said:


> It's still Ontarible to me!!! What resorts you going to?


1 week each at
Red Mountain, BC (January)
Fernie, BC (February)
Lake Tahoe (March)

Woke up one morning a couple of seasons ago and thought "Go west old man!"
Have to go every year now.:thumbsup:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> 1 week each at
> Red Mountain, BC (January)
> Fernie, BC (February)
> Lake Tahoe (March)
> ...


When you realize that the snow isnt that great at red come over to white water for the day and we can kill it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> 1 week each at
> Red Mountain, BC (January)
> Fernie, BC (February)
> Lake Tahoe (March)
> ...


Cool! Let me know when you're heading to Fernie and we'll pop down. Only time we can't go is during the weekend of Feb 15/16th when we're heading to Revelstoke to meet up with Ryerson friends!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Peyto said:


> They call it Mission Ditch for a reason. Shit back when I was learning to ride there they didn't even have a chair - consider yourself lucky!
> 
> Does anyone remember Ochapowace?


the skiiiiiii place


----------

